# Unsure, HELP?



## Stressevrything (Oct 13, 2016)

I recently turned 16, but even before, I've been suffering from my stomach. Whenever it hits (sudden bowel movements and just urgently needing to use the bathroom), it hurts so much that I can't move. The worst time was around 3-4 years ago when I couldn't even wait, and had to go in a parking lot with newspapers... I haven't been medically diagnosed with IBS or anxiety, but recently transportation has made it impossible for me because I'm scared that I would need to go at a stop where it's at a bridge or somewhere unfamiliar. I already had two incidents before where I was crying because I couldn't hold it in and dashed out of the train. Me worrying about being sick on the train or any source of transport has actually caused me to be physically sick (abdominal pain, etc.) I don't know what to do and I'm dreading using the train, car, etc. even though I have to use it in order to go to school. If anyone had any advice or anything, I appreciate it so much, I'm just so lost and I don't know what to do anymore.


----------



## caisva (Apr 30, 2016)

Hello,

I have gone through the exact same thing. I know first hand that public transportation can be a bitch. I suffer from this on a daily, more so when I go to school as I have to take an underground subway that is not only slow but ALWAYS packed. My tips are to do as followed. First, avoid anything that could trigger an upset stomach (at least for the days that you take the train). Scratch that, first go to your Dr, because it sounds to me like you have ibs-d (sorry) then watch the foods/drinks. Next, map out the # of stops between you and your destination. It's a bit extreme, but has helped my anxiety a ton! Try to find a place for every stop that has the nearest bathroom. If it really bothers you as it does me map out the times in between stops so you know how much time you have to reach a bathroom should you feel like you are about to have another accident. Also, I recommend the CALM app, it has an emergency calm on it that really helps me calm down a bit and think clearly when in a bathroom panic.

The best of luck to you,

-Cami


----------

